# Service up grade pics.



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Did this job on tuesday. What'd you think.




































There was a working space issue with thold old panels location or I would have used the existing hole.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like a nice tight fit.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like the house needs a complete reno with that old wood paneling.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

What was the issue with the location? The working space above the panel? 

That's what I see as what could have been the issue. 

In New Jersey, we would be covered under the rehabilitation sub-code. 

Other than that, nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> What was the issue with the location? The working space above the panel?
> 
> That's what I see as what could have been the issue.
> 
> ...


Yes head space and there is a dryer that sits opposite the old panel, about 26" away from the old panel. The inspector probably would have let the head space volation pass but not the 36" depth volation.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

tates1882 said:


> Yes head space and there is a dryer that sits opposite the old panel, about 26" away from the old panel. The inspector probably would have let the head space volation pass but not the 36" depth volation.



Don't you hate that when you make the effort to do the job right then you come back in 6 months and there's all kinds of junk in front of the panel? I see it all the time.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I keep a wire brush behind my driver's seat to clean mud out of my boot treads before I go inside someplace. That wire brush also comes in handy for cleaning the dirt and crud off the brick like you had behind that old water heater meter section. Other than the leftover lead shields, that brick would match in pretty nice if you wire brush it off.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Do you always loop your wires or just did these because the entrance into the panel had to be so close to the MB?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

backstay said:


> Do you always loop your wires or just did these because the entrance into the panel had to be so close to the MB?


Usually not as much as above but some.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I keep a wire brush behind my driver's seat to clean mud out of my boot treads before I go inside someplace. That wire brush also comes in handy for cleaning the dirt and crud off the brick like you had behind that old water heater meter section. Other than the leftover lead shields, that brick would match in pretty nice if you wire brush it off.


Ya, his son is a mason so they were going to take care of it. I usually don't do any other trade other than electrical. No sheetrock patching or the like.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Don't you hate that when you make the effort to do the job right then you come back in 6 months and there's all kinds of junk in front of the panel? I see it all the time.


Irratating for sure. The old bull dog panel was in incredible shape with only one hacked up deal, despite being changed from 2 parallel 100 amp meters to just one.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

tates1882 said:


> Usually not as much as above but some.


Saw this in a panel. Thought it was a bit much.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

backstay said:


> Saw this in a panel. Thought it was a bit much.


Yep a little over kill.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

CH panels have so much room, no need for the service loopage.


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

In my customers basement the old meter pan was inside and too high and to the left for the new panel so I used an LB and Elbow and knocked out a new hole in the side left side of the panel and mounted it on the right side.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice work :thumbsup:, one caveat.......

2/0 Cu - compliant
4/0 Al - violation

312.6(A)

Yeah, I've done it


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I will be the first to admit my eyes are going but it seems like there are dp breakers with just one wire attached.... no problem just curious. It also looks like the MWBC on the bottom right is on two different dp breakers. Is that correct?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

CTshockhazard said:


> Nice work :thumbsup:, one caveat.......
> 
> 2/0 Cu - compliant
> 4/0 Al - violation
> ...


 Good catch!:thumbsup:


Dennis Alwon said:


> I will be the first to admit my eyes are going but it seems like there are dp breakers with just one wire attached.... no problem just curious. It also looks like the MWBC on the bottom right is on two different dp breakers. Is that correct?


 No there are two, a red and a black. Bottom right is one sp, then 2p30, then the rest are 2p20 for the cieling heat.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

backstay said:


> Saw this in a panel. Thought it was a bit much.


I worked with an "electrician" (retired lineman) when I was a 2nd year that INSISTED we leave loops like that in feeders. I think he was too used to working with aluminum conductors back in the day when they burned up all the time. After all, he called them "burn off loops" lol. Even though I pointed out that we were using copper he still insisted on making those ugly loops in every panel, splitter and xformer that he did:blink:


----------



## gotflow (Dec 14, 2009)

*Panel Pic*

Your SE wires look like a heart, how cute


----------



## gotflow (Dec 14, 2009)

*Panel Pic*

NM needs to be in a raceway or protected below floor joyce


----------



## gotflow (Dec 14, 2009)

Dont see any outside grounding


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

gotflow said:


> Dont see any outside grounding


It is up to the Power company but here a ground wire in the meter pan is not allowed

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------

